# 2002 Frontier Fuel Gauge and Service Engine Light Problem



## 2002Frontier (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 2002 Frontier Crew Cab 2WD with Automatic Transmission. It currently has 52,000 miles on the odometer. I've had very few problems except for the leaking rear brake light and a horn that does not blow properly. I repaired the brake light myself by applying silicone caulk to the gasket. It never leaked again.
A week ago I took my truck to the dealership for an automatic transmission service and a re-call repair. The re-call repair had something to do with the fuel system. They claim that the technicians had to remove the back seat for this repair. Everything seemed fine but within 24 hours my fuel gauge became inaccurate. It would go from showing full to empty in a matter of minutes. The fuel light may stay on the entire trip and then go off while the fuel gauge creeps up to 1/4 - 1/2 full on the next startup. After a few days of this the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. The light has remained on and the fuel gauge in still all over the place even when the tank is full.
I have not tested my truck with an OBDII scanner yet.
Has anyone experienced this problem? Could the technician have caused this problem when the fuel system re-call repair was done?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*fuel problem*



2002Frontier said:


> I have a 2002 Frontier Crew Cab 2WD with Automatic Transmission. It currently has 52,000 miles on the odometer. I've had very few problems except for the leaking rear brake light and a horn that does not blow properly. I repaired the brake light myself by applying silicone caulk to the gasket. It never leaked again.
> A week ago I took my truck to the dealership for an automatic transmission service and a re-call repair. The re-call repair had something to do with the fuel system. They claim that the technicians had to remove the back seat for this repair. Everything seemed fine but within 24 hours my fuel gauge became inaccurate. It would go from showing full to empty in a matter of minutes. The fuel light may stay on the entire trip and then go off while the fuel gauge creeps up to 1/4 - 1/2 full on the next startup. After a few days of this the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. The light has remained on and the fuel gauge in still all over the place even when the tank is full.
> I have not tested my truck with an OBDII scanner yet.
> Has anyone experienced this problem? Could the technician have caused this problem when the fuel system re-call repair was done?
> ...


Somethings squirrely here. I don't know of anything under the back seat connected to the fuel system. They might have been pulling your leg. I would take it back to the dealer and make them fix their SNAFU. You also might want to check the code to see what it shows. BTW, mine is an'02 cc lb XEV6 auto. 53,000 miles and never had a problem.

:cheers:


----------



## 2002Frontier (Apr 22, 2005)

I finally found out some information about my re-call repair. The fuel pump terminal on the fuel sending unit can develop a crack in the plastic molding. This can cause the terminal to corrode. The re-call repair supposedly repairs this problem. Within 24 hours of having this repair done my fueld gauge started going crazy and within a few days the "service engine soon" light came on and stayed on.

I finally got my hands on an OBDII scanner and there were two codes.

1) P0183 Fuel Temperature Sensor

2) P0463 Fuel Level Sensor

These seems appropriate to my problem. Now the question remains----did the service guy do something during my ATF fluid service or re-call repair to ignite this problem?


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*OBDII codes*

I don't know if it helps, but the codes are related to the fuel system, which tells me that they probably crossed the connectors (improbable) or poor connection.

:cheers:


----------



## 2002Frontier (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I live approx. 35 minutes from the Nissan dealership. I took my Frontier back up there a few weeks ago because the service manager said just stop by without an appointment and we will look at the problem. Unfortunately they had more work than they could do that day and two mechanics were out sick.

I finally made it back up there today with a scheduled appointment. As we suspected the service mechanic made and error. I was also informed that the mechanic was no longer working with the dealership due to other mistakes. He re-connected the plugs but did not push them in all the way. They have to snap in place. Therefore there was not a proper connection for the "fuel level sensor." It appears to work fine now and at least Nissan admitted to their error with no cost to me other than some time and gas.


----------

